#ubuntu-centroamerica 2012-08-24
<Rudekao> :-D
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2012-08-25
<driver1987> how
<driver1987> ola
<driver1987> hi
<driver1987> aloha
<driver1987> jajaj
<driver1987> alguien en casa
<driver1987> jajaj
